# Diadora Vortex Pro's make you (look) faster



## binorx (Jun 12, 2011)

Haven't seen too much out there on these so I figured I would post up my first ride impressions of these sweet looking kicks. I bought them recently to replace my 5-year old Lakes that had served me well but were looking a little haggard. Been drooling over this color combo (visibility is key) for a few months and they finally went on sale so I picked them up. 

Online reviews said that they run a little small so I went with a 45 (my Lakes are 44's and I have a pair of Mavics in 44 that are a little snug). I probably overshot it a little - 44 would be too short but a 44.5 might have been perfect. Vendor didn't have a 44.5 in that color so I decided to stick with these and beef up the insole if necessary. 

They fit well everywhere except in the length as they are just a touch long. Last is perfect for my foot, narrow in the heel but wide in the forefoot. They aren't WIDE by any stretch but not nearly as narrow as my Mavics or the Shimanos I tried last year. The removable insole doesn't have a ton of arch support (hence the desire to replace it) but I will say that it is superlight and breathes like Egyptian cotton. Construction is fair - there are a couple of barely perceptible imperfections. Quality is acceptable for the price I paid but I would have returned them if I paid full retail ($380).

Best part is they make you faster  Average speed was up 2 kph on my morning ride. LOL


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Where did you purchase? Diadora's have always seemed to fit my feet best (slightly wider than Sidi) but finding dealers with all sizes in stock (and at a decent price) can be problematic.


----------



## binorx (Jun 12, 2011)

I got them at Competitive Cyclist. Some colors/sizes are still on sale but the price went up a bit from 1.5 weeks ago when I got them...


----------

